# About to see Casting Crowns in free concert



## formula1 (Jan 22, 2014)

...celebrating new CD release at my church and theirs. The CD is titled 'Thrive'.  It really applies to the Christian life. So let's 'Thrive'!


----------



## formula1 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re:*

One of the songs played last night:


----------



## hobbs27 (Jan 23, 2014)

Im really excited about what our Lord has in store for us in the future! We will thrive in His kingdom!


----------



## formula1 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re:*

Amen, brother Hobbs!

Yet we can still thrive right now in Him! God Bless!


----------



## NotSoFastEddie (Jan 24, 2014)

love Casting Crowns!  Awesome group with insightful lyrics.


----------

